# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Tucson theater discovers a short film by Loughner - Arizona Daily Star (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Tucson theater discovers a short film by Loughner**Arizona Daily Star (blog)*It was called 'WILD' and was a silent film with just the words '*Lucid Dream*' written in the sand and some scenes of the desert and the beach alternating, there weren't any people in the film at all. It was exactly 3 minutes, which is the point at which *...*Theater discovers short film submitted by Loughner 1 year before rampageKVOA Tucson News*all 2 news articles »*

----------

